
Scheme in a Grid (2000) - brudgers
http://siag.nu/siag/?version=new
======
vmorgulis
The one shot http sharing is very interesting:

[http://siag.nu/siag/canyour.html](http://siag.nu/siag/canyour.html)

~~~
616c
Well the argument is pretty solid, however the last time I heard FLOSS Weekly,
LibreOffice developers mentioned building document sharing over XMPP relay.
That sounded amazing, and a pretty interesting modern analog.

[https://docs.libreoffice.org/tubes.html](https://docs.libreoffice.org/tubes.html)

Still, siag is amazing in how far ahead it was/is. Gzip archives make it seem
like development slowed to a standstill in 2010.

------
616c
I gotta say, for all the talk I heard of the years about Scheme not realizing
anything practical, this seems insane to me.

I am definitely checking the code out over the next few months during my down
time.

------
zem
the source code link seems to be down :( i remember being pretty impressed by
how clean and readable the c code was.

~~~
brudgers
This link from the Siag.nu homepage was up:

[http://siag.nu/pub/siag/](http://siag.nu/pub/siag/)

~~~
zem
thanks! the code still looks pretty nice to me; i'd have no complaints if this
were legacy code i'd inherited on a job, e.g.

